# Two Ladie's from Norwich



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

Two Old ladies from Norwich Doris and Ethel, are walking round the local market on a Saturday morning, when Doris picks up a toilet brush,

"Wot d,you rekon on these ere toilet brushes" she says

"Pure bristle they are...... not that nylon crap!!, reckon we ought to av one of these".. "Only a Pound, wot d,you reckon Ethel"

" Oh all right" says Ethel

So they each buy one,, finish shopping and goes home

Anyway, the following week, Doris is walking round the market when she bumps into Ethel

"Ello Ethel" says Doris 
"I,m glad I bumped into yer"
"I woz gonna arsk how you gettin on wiv them there toilet brushes?"

"Oh , " she said "I,m perseveerin" ...............

"But the Old Man,s gone back to paper!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## sallyxi (Apr 21, 2008)

LOL, such a funny joke!


----------



## gt russell (Nov 27, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## TT-Minxx (Sep 9, 2006)

Very good! :lol: :lol:


----------

